# Police Officer Giovanni Gonzalez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Giovanni Gonzalez 
*Miami-Dade Police Department
Florida*
End of Watch: Tuesday, June 16, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 23
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, June 16, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Police Officer Giovanni Gonzalez was killed when his patrol car collided with a dump truck on Florida's Turnpike between Southwest 120th Street and Southwest 152nd Street.

Agency Contact Information
Miami-Dade Police Department
9105 NW 25th Street
Miami, FL 33172

Phone: (305) 471-1775

_*Please contact the Miami-Dade Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest in Peace Officer


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

23! Rest in peace Officer Gonzalez


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Officer Gonzalez


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Rest in Peace officer.


----------



## 51st MPOC#110 (Mar 15, 2009)

RIP


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

RIP Sir.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## fscpd910 (Apr 3, 2004)

RIP


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Officer Gonzalez, RIP. 23 is young!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP brother


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Giovanni Gonzalez.


----------

